# Grafikkarte läuft sehr heiß



## Bullet1990 (26. November 2008)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe schonmal einen ähnlichen Thread eröffnet, aber jetzt weiß ich mehr. Mein Rechner lief gerne mal heiß und stürzte danach ab.
Da dachte ich mir baue ich alles aus und stecks in nen Schuhkarton usw. Eigentlich sind es 3 Kartons, aber Mainboard ist im Schuhkarton. Das sollte bezwecken, dass nicht alles so eng ist und die Luft innen drin nicht so heiß wird. Das hat es auch gebracht, da es äüßerlich auch deutlich kühler war als im Gehäuse. Als der PC wieder abstürzte hielt ich meine Hand über das Mainboard, über den Lüfter, aber es war normal kühl. Dann kam ich an die Grafikkarte und zuckte zusammen, da ich dieses Metall (markiert) berührt habe. OK das ist zwar nicht meine x1650 sondern eine x1950 und ich habe, das Teil nicht X-förmig sonder einfach nur als "Gerade", aber ihr seht ja im Bild wie ich es meine. Jedenfalls wurde das so richtig heiß und ich wusste das die Grafikkarte an sich sehr heiß wird, bestimmt um die 70°. ich habe ein älteres Mainboard, liegt es vlt daran? Oder kann mir vielleicht sagen wie ich die Temperatur der Grafikkarte runter kriege 

MfG

Bullet


----------



## Furumaru (26. November 2008)

70° sind für eine Grafikkarte absolut unbedenklich. Aktuelle Karten werden unter Last gern bis 90° oder wärmer aber selbst das ist laut Hersteller kein Problem. Eine zu heiße Grafikkarte würde eher Grafikfehler produzieren als direkt abzustürzen.


----------



## Bullet1990 (26. November 2008)

Wie gesagt, das war nur ein gefühlter Wert, aber ich weiß wen ich meinen großen Zimmerventilator anmachen würde und direkt auf die GraKa richten würde, würde der PC nich abstürzen, ansonsten kann ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen warum der abstürzt. Dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz und wenn man resetten will hört man ein 4-maliges Piepen, dann bleibt einem nur noch die Möglichkeit lange den Powerknopf zu drücken oder hitnen aus und wieder an zu schalten.


----------



## Matze (27. November 2008)

Hallo,

Guck doch mal nach, wie dein Mainbord heißt und Suche dafür die Fehlercodes. Denn jedes Piepssignal hat eine Bedeutung.


----------

